# Lcp



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I shot my new lcp today for the first time and didn't like it at all, every inaccurate and just not a good shooter for me. Also the mag never not once in 50 rnd's did the slide lock open on last rnd.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

The LCP does not lock back on the last round, thats just the design not a flaw with your gun. I can shoot very acurate groups with my LCP easily up to 10 yards, I would put in a little more time. I do agree with you it is not a "fun" gun to shoot, it weights 9 ounces so what can be expected? Carry often shoot little, is a saying for guns like this. I feel very confident carrying mine, with practice is can be as accurate as you are capable shooting it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

While I don't have the LCP, I do have the P3AT, so pretty much the same thing. The gun is painful to shoot and is not one I like to put a lot of rounds through at the range. But you can't beat its concealment factor. Remember this is not a target gun and you're not going to be making 1" groups at long range with a gun like this; it's designed to be a very up close and personal defense gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You don't want that junk, I'll give you $50 for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Short sight radius, mediocre trigger, light weight, fairly hefty recoil, itty bitty sights. Difficult gun to shoot well...just like every other little concealment gun.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The LCP is a self defense weapon. If you practice shooting it as such, and not as a target gun, all of the negatives that Mike mentions will go away in the moment you actually need it. Perhaps you are recoil sensitive and can benefit from practicing with such a small, recoiling weapon. 

Most people will do a lot better with these little guns if we practice with them as if we are confronting a deadly adversary rather than standing comfortably punching holes in paper targets. Mindset is all important. 

When I shoot any handgun that I may use for self defense, I pretend I am shooting at an adversary. I do not feel recoil ,or how difficult the pistol is to shoot. I only focus on putting holes in my adversary. With practice, the brain does all of the shooting, leaving you to focus where it counts. Shift your focus from the gun to the purpose and you should do better. The LCP is a fine self defense pistol.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

kcdano:
i've never had such a good laugh for a long long time!

great post
thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You don't want that junk, I'll give you $50 for it. :mrgreen:


:smt033

-Jeff-:anim_lol:


----------



## batmann (Sep 11, 2008)

While I don't have a LCP, I do have a KT. 5yrds in probably max distance to shoot one, and no, they are not fun to shoot, but they sure are nice to have when you need it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

The Kel-tec 3ATs that i have shot shoot fine. Kick a bit, but a hand-all jr will more than tame that. 5 yards? heck i had 2 clips covered by my palm at point of aim at 15 yards. Granted, that was a kel-tec not an LCP. Gotta say i agree that it is a small defense pistol that is light (and therefore kicks hard). Not quite sure what you were expecting though so....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

when i go to the range i put two clips thru the LCP at 7 yards
and ususally have 6" groups
good enough for me

gone are the initial days of 50 rounds thru the lcp .............ouch


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

kcdano said:


> Also the mag never not once in 50 rnd's did the slide lock open on last rnd.


Read your owner's manual... it's not supposed to. Did you not familiarize yourself with the LCP before you shot it?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Short sight radius, mediocre trigger, light weight, fairly hefty recoil, itty bitty sights. Difficult gun to shoot well...just like every other little concealment gun.


+1 Mike - mine is a backup gun, not a target competition shooter. If needed, all of these shortcomings, I'm sure, will disappear at that time.:smt033


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I love my LCP...yeah, it hurts like hell, and yeah, it's hard to hit much with it after 10 yards, but it does what it's supposed to...conceal very well. I can't wait to shoot the high velocity loads from buffalo bore I just picked up...:smt071

I actually just had the slide Cerakoted, as well. Nice finish, should hold up better then the stock finish (it's blued, right?). Makes it look a little better as well.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

It is supposed to be a light carry pistol.
You should shoot it enough to be comfortable and confident with it. It is not intended to be a recreational plinker. It is designed for self defense.
This will be my next handgun!!!


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I really like what I have read about the gun. I haven't had the opportunity to shoot it. Anybody have issues with it - other than what is mentioned? I read the recall about it.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

twodogs said:


> I really like what I have read about the gun. I haven't had the opportunity to shoot it. Anybody have issues with it - other than what is mentioned? I read the recall about it.


I love my LCP as a BUG. I even like shooting it. I've added a NiteSiters dot to the front sight to make it more visible. It's light colored so even if the florescence has not been recently activated by exposure to light, it's still nicely visible. Adding a Crimson Trace LaserGuard completed the package to make it a good EDC BUG.

The trigger pull is quite long and has a pull weight of 7 to 8 lbs. I train for trigger discipline by dry-firing frequently with a snap cap. The laser shows your muzzle movement in a way that you can't ignore.

The recall was done out of an abundance of caution as the number of reported incidents was quite small.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Check out my range card*



kcdano said:


> Well I shot my new lcp today for the first time and didn't like it at all, every inaccurate and just not a good shooter for me. Also the mag never not once in 50 rnd's did the slide lock open on last rnd.


This was a shoot with Buffalo Bore.

http://elsiepeaforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=657.0

If you really don't like it and aren't gonna send it back for the recall, let me know.

I'll surely give you a fair price and I have a gunsmith willing to accept delivery.

If you bought this for a fun plinking gun, you should have bought a Mark II.

For the purpose, this gun is very trusted by me. When I walk out of the house, the LCP goes with me. It has never failed to go "bang" when I squeezed the trigger. Can't ask for any better results than that! (IMHO)


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

I like mine and put about 300 rounds through it. As previously stated, it is a close range defensive hangun and should be shot with that in mind. Next time you shoot it put a band aid around your trigger finger and that will reduce wear and tear on your finger. Also paint the front sight white or flourescent orange and it will aid in acquiring the correct sight picture.


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have put thourgh about 150 rounds, and don't think it's that hard to shoot the recoil was allot less than I was expecting. It is a loud gun to shoot you definatly want hearing protection while shooting this one. But that is IMO the worst thing about this little girl.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

davis_b_1 said:


> I have put thourgh about 150 rounds, and don't think it's that hard to shoot the recoil was allot less than I was expecting. It is a loud gun to shoot you definatly want hearing protection while shooting this one. But that is IMO the worst thing about this little girl.


You want hearing protection while shooting ANY of them. :numbchuck:


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I know you do, I knew I would catch crap about not wearing it, but I was in my backyard shooting (that is where I shoot) and I wanted to see how loud it was just so I know what to expect if I ever have to use it for SD. It was all I could do to finish off the second magazine. My other gun is a P94 and is only half as loud, but a much larger gun.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

kcdano said:


> Well I shot my new lcp today for the first time and didn't like it at all, every inaccurate and just not a good shooter for me. Also the mag never not once in 50 rnd's did the slide lock open on last rnd.


kcdano, Please send your new (unsatisfactory) LCP directly to me and I will see that it is disposed of properly. I am very sorry for your disappointment.


----------



## latinbiker67 (Apr 13, 2007)

should have done ur homework


----------

